# Phoenix Motorcars



## Topguner2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Interesting but pricey.

http://www.phoenixmotorcars.com/


----------



## nogaspedal (Jan 26, 2009)

*Ontario, Calif. –December 9, 2008 *Governor Linda Lingle today announced a plan to bring all-electric vehicles and an electric vehicle infrastructure to the island of Maui through a partnership with Phoenix Motorcars by 2009.
"This public-private partnership to bring electric vehicles to our state marks another significant development in the Hawai'i Clean Energy Initiative, as we seek to reduce Hawai'i's dependence on imported oil," Governor Lingle said. "It is also an important part of our Administration's five-point economic action plan, which includes attracting innovative private investments, especially in renewable energy technology. We appreciate the confidence Phoenix Motorcars has in the Hawai'i marketplace and the recognition of our ongoing collaborative efforts to capitalize on Hawai'i's abundant natural renewable energy resources."
Phoenix Motorcars has signed a memorandum of understanding with Maui Electric for a test program using Phoenix Motorcars' electric pick-up trucks in the utility fleet.
"We're very interested in testing electric vehicles from manufacturers like Phoenix Motorcars to use electricity generated by renewable resources during off-peak hours, and to determine whether electric vehicles can efficiently store that power and return it to the grid when there's high demand," said Ed Reinhardt, president of Maui Electric. 
"This public-private partnership to bring electric vehicles to our state marks another significant development in the Hawai'i Clean Energy Initiative, as we seek to reduce Hawai'i's dependence on imported oil," Governor Lingle said. "It is also an important part of our Administration's five-point economic action plan, which includes attracting innovative private investments, especially in renewable energy technology. We appreciate the confidence Phoenix Motorcars has in Hawai'i and the recognition of our ongoing collaborative efforts to capitalize on Hawai'i's abundant natural renewable energy resources."




-Jen
Phoenix
javascript:__doPostBack('Link_Inbound_LinksTableControlRepeater$ctl13$InboundPageID','')


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

More recent problems for Phoenix:
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2009/01/10/ssangyong-goes-into-receivership-phoenix-doomed/


----------



## nogaspedal (Jan 26, 2009)

So basically no cars have even been imported yet? 
Phoenix Motorcars is getting way too far ahead of itself.
Sounds like that is going to be the end of that


----------



## kabalah70 (Jan 25, 2009)

Obviously the rolling chassis or glider was imported for the ones Phoenix already built. The fact that it has never been imported as a complete vehicle is both good and bad, bad: in that it probably never underwent crash testing; however, I hope Phoenix did this before they decided to use the rolling chasis, good: in that it would be a chasis not in any other vehicle on the road, giving it a unique appearance. Let us hope that SSangyong is viable.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

There may still be hope, at least for Ssangyong:
http://www.tradingmarkets.com/.site/news/Stock News/2143764/
http://www.icars.sg/2009/1669/ssang...ion-at-its-pyeongtaek-and-changwon-factories/


----------

